# Where ya headed this weekend????



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2009)

Thinking Killington Sun-Mon, but The Bush is also on my radar

steveo


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 1, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Thinking Killington Sun-Mon, but The Bush is also on my radar
> 
> steveo



Actually heading the wrong way, to NYC for Phish. Gotta wait a week.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2009)

If Ragged is open, I'll be there.  They say they're shooting for the 4th.  I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Thinking Killington Sun-Mon, but The Bush is also on my radar
> 
> steveo



Hmm. Monday at Kmart is not totally out of the question....depending on reports over the weekend.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 1, 2009)

Friday night, possibly Foxwoods, Sat. Gillette Stadium (MA High School Superbowls with my buddy, yearly tradition), Sat. night, back to Foxwoods. Home Sunday.

SR next weekend... and I'm pretty antsy.

-w


----------



## dmc (Dec 1, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> Actually heading the wrong way, to NYC for Phish. Gotta wait a week.



  I'm hoping to straggle into Hunter sometime Saturday and get some riding in...   I expect I'll be banged up and in NYC that morning...


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 1, 2009)

Killington Sat and Sun


----------



## severine (Dec 1, 2009)

Wish I was heading out to ski. But alas, with nothing nearby to spend a few hours at, I'll have to forgo it. Too much homework to do to finish up the semester and I have a big family gathering on Sunday for my cousin's 17th birthday. Hard to believe she once was the flower girl in my wedding!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2009)

Christmas tree etc Saturday, nephews 5th Bday and a Christening on Sunday...hopefully squeeze in a road/mtn bike if nice...would like to surf, but looks flat...


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 1, 2009)

Saddleback      Sat & Sun


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 1, 2009)

Sugarbush  - Saturday & Sunday


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hunter Sat and Sun, Rock skis in hand!:grin:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll be surfing the net, living vicariously through those who do get out this weekend...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'll be surfing the net, living vicariously through those who do get out this weekend...



Let's see..

Saturday - stacking wood and then a holiday party in the evening
Sunday - church, watching some indoor lacrosse and then straight to the coach for some football


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2009)

I actually will be at a ski area on Sunday, but I don't anticipate they'll be open.  I hope at the very least I can see the results of some snowmaking efforts...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 1, 2009)

We took a long weekend. Hopefully, we'll be at Mt. Snow a few times.


----------



## speden (Dec 1, 2009)

I was hoping Pat's Peak would get a few trails open for the weekend, but the temps look pretty marginal this week, so I'd be surprised if it happens.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 1, 2009)

Killington Saturday and Sunday, maybe even Monday. Depending on conditions, may do Hunter one day.


----------



## skidbump (Dec 1, 2009)

Belleayre for 1/2 a trail


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 1, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Belleayre for 1/2 a trail



1/2 a trail is better than none at this point!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 1, 2009)

Wife and kids are going away this weekend so I want to get out (so much cheaper when it is only me). I don't want to have to go to Kmart. I hope some place I like is open.


----------



## MarkC (Dec 1, 2009)

Plattekill? Hunter?


----------



## Riverskier (Dec 1, 2009)

Sunday River Saturday and Monday.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2009)

As long as mother nature is cooperative,  Mount Snow   Otherwise to one of my local bars in CT to drown my snow sorrows


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 1, 2009)

k sat & sun


----------



## reefer (Dec 1, 2009)

Most likely no-where. With the deposit of vacation days I have left, I would rather pick a day next week to head out for the first time. I'm concerned about number of people vs. open terrain.  Killing me not to have gotten' out yet, but I'm all about the quality of my days. A nice sunny relaxing Wednesday or Thursday would be optimum. Haven't decided where yet but probably K. Maybe Mt. Snow if open with something on TNF. Hopefully to start in earnest next weekend. And I do believe in the "law of averages". When it comes I will go.
My wife definitely wants me to start skiing because otherwise I'm on-line buying skis and booking vacations..............................which reminds me of this little ditty:


FEELING THE ITCH:


no I havn't been sleeping with any promiscuous women; i'm just reaching the height of my withdrawal from skiing. I'll set the scene: 

I'm sitting here in my den at my computer wearing my new boots, pants, and jacket, with my goggles on, and watching ski dvd's. It's reached that point. Skiing has occupied almost all of my thought lately. 

Even at night; my dreams of naked women and exotic sexual encounters of different varieties are now replaced by images of waist deep powder, tree skiing, and of course, massive bumps. My wife thinks i'm crazy, and I probably am. I mean wearing ski boots just because? Well I justify it by telling myself that the more I wear them now, the less break-in time will be required once I do go skiing, but really I just miss the feeling of having them on. 

I don’t know what I'm gonna do. One of the only things I've found that alleviates my anxiety is to buy skiing-related items off the internet and have them delivered to me here at home. It's like Christmas when I get that package slip, and walk back up the driveway with my box/boxes. Even though I know exactly what is inside, I still tear into the packages and immediately try on/use whatever the item is. The downside is that I'm spending money that could go toward my mortgage...oh who am I kidding? Money that could go toward BEER! 

So yeah...how is everyone else holding up? I wonder if the boss will let me wear my boots to work...


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 1, 2009)

Sunday River on Sunday. I can't stand not skiing on weekends anymore.


----------



## salsgang (Dec 1, 2009)

Probably Saddleback on Sunday. Gotta break in that season pass.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 1, 2009)

Killington. I can't wait to ski Rime again.


----------



## aveski2000 (Dec 1, 2009)

Sunday River tomorrow and possibly Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Northernflight (Dec 1, 2009)

> Belleayre for 1/2 a trail



Half a trail can be a blast :smile:

I'm shooting for 2 hours at Waterville on Sunday if they can get open. Bring on the cold temps. and lets see those guns fire up!


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 1, 2009)

The Loaf for the weekend.


----------



## arik (Dec 1, 2009)

stratton saturday
sunday studying for economics midterm:dunce:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 2, 2009)

big sky wednesday and friday, bridger bowl sat & sun


----------



## Zand (Dec 2, 2009)

Going back to MA this weekend for HS Superbowl weekend (my school's in it for the first time since 1980) so I'll miss all the openings. Probably gonna head over to Sugarbush on Monday.


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hunter for one run. (Unless we're insanely lucky.). But, skiing under the guns all day on HBK sounds good to me.


----------



## Philpug (Dec 2, 2009)

Okemo Sun-Mon


----------



## Terry (Dec 2, 2009)

Sunday River on sunday. Hopefully the cold stays with us. It would be nice to be able to ski onto the lift for a change.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 2, 2009)

Cannon most likely.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 2, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> big sky wednesday and friday, bridger bowl sat & sun


...:lol:..STOP IT Howland!, just STOP IT!......:lol::lol:

*EDIT:  Either the Loaf or Saddleback up north...look good for the wkend...would like to hang around VT after getting left boot lifted(I think) a touch...but am still without powder skis so doesn't make much diff.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2009)

Killington Friday and Cannon Sunday to pick up season pass.


----------



## polski (Dec 2, 2009)

speden said:


> I was hoping Pat's Peak would get a few trails open for the weekend, but the temps look pretty marginal this week, so I'd be surprised if it happens.


I was by there yesterday afternoon and a few flakes were falling but the slopes were bare. I've never skied PP and was impressed by some apparently decent pitch. Will try to give it a go some night this year; it's little more than an hour's drive, closer to me than Crotched, Wachusett or Gunstock as far as night skiing options with more substantial vert than Bradford or Nashoba.

Anway, I'll get out next when there's decent natural snowfall. Worried that this weekend will be mainly dust-on-bulletproof, with impatient hordes on limited terrain, unless the weekend storm track shifts W.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 2, 2009)

Cannon has pulled back off Friday opening and are saying "Maybe Sunday". So Maybe I will be at Jay Peak on Saturday instead. Depends how bad the NCP event is tomorrow. Maybe I will just hike Saturday and do Cannon Sunday. Who knows. Lots of Maybes pending what happens tomorrow. Surprised Cannon could not lay down enough this week... looks like they only blew on mid-mountain though and nothing near the base.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 2, 2009)

headed to the west side muthafucka

actually, if the reports are ok, i'm gonna do the mighty K on monday.  maybe i'll run into those famous internet people andy and lil kev......


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 2, 2009)

killington sunday PM and monday


----------



## andyzee (Dec 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> headed to the west side muthafucka
> 
> actually, if the reports are ok, i'm gonna do the mighty K on monday.  maybe i'll run into those famous internet people andy and lil kev......



Who's lil kev?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Who's lil kev?




some weirdo.....


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> some weirdo.....


----------



## andyzee (Dec 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> some weirdo.....



nope, that's me, Andy. The questions was, now follow closely, who's lil Kev


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2009)

wax on wax off bro....


----------



## Beast_Ed (Dec 3, 2009)

Will Killington be any good on Saturday?  Anyone know?


----------



## skiingsnow (Dec 3, 2009)

Beast_Ed said:


> Will Killington be any good on Saturday?  Anyone know?



Should be. Resurfacing on a number of trails tonight and tomorrow and more trails and lifts should open on Saturday, they already have the most miles of open terrain in the east.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 4, 2009)

:grin: north


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2009)

Bob R said:


> :grin: north



x2. 

Hopefully, we'll take the ride west on Sunday to make some turns.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2009)

Mount Snow for opening day Sunday - unfortunately I'm likely just relegated to the beginner hill with my kids, as my wife is staying home in CT to do some mass X-mas decorating around the house, and while my oldest kid has no problem skiing off the top, I'd be a bit hestitant about bringing my youngest up there in a WROD scenario.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 4, 2009)

andyzee said:


> nope, that's me, Andy. The questions was, now follow closely, who's lil Kev


I really like the headband Andy...unfortunately, except for Spring temps...the scalp can't take the mountain temps with just headband anymore...LOL/sigh..


----------



## jbs1677 (Dec 4, 2009)

Next weekend we are headed up to killington and I was on their webcam last night.  THERE IS NOT A DROP OF SNOW ANYWHERE IN SITE....  How good is their snowmaking capability.  Enough to cover 1/3rd of the mountain to make it worth while???  Someone please tell me something good!!


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 4, 2009)

Sugarbush pushing back to opening on Sunday


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2009)

jbs1677 said:


> Next weekend we are headed up to killington and I was on their webcam last night.  THERE IS NOT A DROP OF SNOW ANYWHERE IN SITE....  How good is their snowmaking capability.  Enough to cover 1/3rd of the mountain to make it worth while???  Someone please tell me something good!!





They can make some serious snow in a hurry with the right temps.  A third of the mountain open by next weekend??  That might be pushing it a bit though without a generous helping from mother nature


----------



## automagp68 (Dec 4, 2009)

I was looking at the loafs cam shots and they look good. They also have been blowing all day on the upper part of the hill because they got the temps and with the temps dipping into the 20s tonight do you guys think that will be the bet? I know Sunday will be the better day but sadly my friends are lame and can only go Saturday. Any input?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2009)

bigbog said:


> I really like the headband Andy...unfortunately, except for Spring temps...the scalp can't take the mountain temps with just headband anymore...LOL/sigh..


 
That was while roller blading, so no problem, was warm.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 4, 2009)

automagp68 said:


> I was looking at the loafs cam shots .... I know Sunday will be the better day but sadly my friends are lame and can only go Saturday. Any input?


From today on...temps feel/look really good with plenty of snowblowing potential...seems like conditions on the one trail...Tote Rd(ARRRGGHH...LOL) should be good.
Saddleback is on hold till next week...

$.01


----------



## automagp68 (Dec 4, 2009)

bigbog said:


> From today on...temps feel/look really good with plenty of snowblowing potential...seems like conditions on the one trail...Tote Rd(ARRRGGHH...LOL) should be good.
> Saddleback is on hold till next week...
> 
> $.01



Nice!  So you think its a safer bet then doing laps on rime and reason at kmart?


----------



## WJenness (Dec 4, 2009)

automagp68 said:


> Nice!  So you think its a safer bet then doing laps on rime and reason at kmart?



$50 says it'll be less crowded than K-Mart (In terms of total skier visits).

-w


----------



## automagp68 (Dec 4, 2009)

WJenness said:


> $50 says it'll be less crowded than K-Mart (In terms of total skier visits).
> 
> -w



It looks at the moment with rime and reason spinning that kmart will have more skiable ground and is also 2 hour shorter drive at least. However, the loaf has the nicer blacks open, and also the tempts for tonight to blow some snow as well as killington does. Blaaaah!! i cant decide what i wanna do


----------



## WJenness (Dec 4, 2009)

automagp68 said:


> It looks at the moment with rime and reason spinning that kmart will have more skiable ground and is also 2 hour shorter drive at least. However, the loaf has the nicer blacks open, and also the tempts for tonight to blow some snow as well as killington does. Blaaaah!! i cant decide what i wanna do



I'm saving my skiing for next weekend. It'll be much better then (assuming current forecast holds).

-w


----------



## automagp68 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would normally save my days also but sadly obligated next weekend so this is all i got 

Just cant figure out what will be best


----------



## xfactor58 (Dec 4, 2009)

Any inside info on Mount Snow for Sunday? Trying to decide between K on saturday or hold out for MS on Sunday....any input?


----------



## automagp68 (Dec 4, 2009)

xfactor58 said:


> Any inside info on Mount Snow for Sunday? Trying to decide between K on saturday or hold out for MS on Sunday....any input?[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> Im probably gonna do snow on sunday i just cant decide for the loaf or k on Saturday


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2009)

automagp68 said:


> i just cant decide for the loaf or k on Saturday



You're over-thinking this. It's gonna be typical early season skiing anywhere so I don't think it's something to get worked up over. Personally, I wouldn't drive any further than I had to.


----------



## automagp68 (Dec 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're over-thinking this. It's gonna be typical early season skiing anywhere so I don't think it's something to get worked up over. Personally, I wouldn't drive any further than I had to.




Blaah i hate the term early season still!! its December!! lol Its looking more and more like K 
The drive to the loaf will kill me i suppose

You going anywhere this weekend greg


----------



## xfactor58 (Dec 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're over-thinking this. It's gonna be typical early season skiing anywhere so I don't think it's something to get worked up over. Personally, I wouldn't drive any further than I had to.



Very true! That being said, i'll probably hold out till sunday for MS, shorter drive then K.


----------



## skiingsnow (Dec 4, 2009)

jbs1677 said:


> Next weekend we are headed up to killington and I was on their webcam last night.  THERE IS NOT A DROP OF SNOW ANYWHERE IN SITE....  How good is their snowmaking capability.  Enough to cover 1/3rd of the mountain to make it worth while???  Someone please tell me something good!!



The best snowmaking capability of any of the big mountains in New England. 1/3 of Killington Peak? Or 1/3 of all of the ski area? They currently have more miles of terrain open than any other mountain in the east. 

Some pics from today:







Upper East Fall





Great Northern





North Ridge





Great Northern, near the Snowdon Poma





"middle" Chute








What's open today is highlighted in Yellow: With K1 Express Gondola and North Ridge Triple.





What SHOULD be open the weekend of December 12/13 (based on the current weather forecast, what the mountain says they hope to get open for next weekend, and my own opinions based on prior seasons) highlighted in yellow: With K1 Express Gondola, North Ridge Triple, Snowdon Quad, Ramshead Express Quad, and Superstar Express Quad.










I would say there is a 95% chance that that terrain will be open for the weekend of December 12/13. There is also a very good chance, based on the current forecast, that they will have more than that open as well. . .


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm really not sure..  Was hoping I'd have some options by now, but loon may open on Sunday with gondola downloading, grr...   maybe i'll hike cannon again sat?  Does anyone know how much that rain damaged them this week? 

Sunday River is another option perhaps....


----------



## powhunter (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the pics/update....gonna be up sun-mon

steveo


----------



## WJenness (Dec 4, 2009)

rocojerry said:


> I'm really not sure..  Was hoping I'd have some options by now, but loon may open on Sunday with gondola downloading, grr...   maybe i'll hike cannon again sat?  Does anyone know how much that rain damaged them this week?
> 
> Sunday River is another option perhaps....



I wouldn't bother hiking Canon.

I heard the rain effed up what they had pretty good.

And whatever it didn't mess up is going to be a solid hunk of ice with the warm / rain / refreeze we've had / are having.

-w


----------



## automagp68 (Dec 4, 2009)

skiingsnow said:


> The best snowmaking capability of any of the big mountains in New England. 1/3 of Killington Peak? Or 1/3 of all of the ski area? They currently have more miles of terrain open than any other mountain in the east.
> 
> Some pics from today:
> 
> ...



looks promising great pics


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2009)

automagp68 said:


> You going anywhere this weekend greg



Maybe Killington on Monday. Depends on reports...


----------



## bigbog (Dec 4, 2009)

Nights should be pretty good for snowmaking @Loaf, but I think Killington's elevation plus their work....gives it a great edge.  SundayRiver has a lot of guns...but Sugarloaf is having their Tin Mtn Roundup this wkend....tough to beat $30 a day.
Sunday should be pretty good up at Sugarloaf.  Sat. night temps supposed to be nice....have already cooled down here in Bangor(@6:06pm).  Sugarbush is opening on Sunday(as mentioned)..might be the sleeper....??


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Thanks for the pics/update....gonna be up sun-mon
> 
> steveo



Coopers Sunday at 11?


----------



## Telemechanic (Dec 5, 2009)

*Cannon & Loon*



WJenness said:


> I wouldn't bother hiking Canon.
> 
> I heard the rain effed up what they had pretty good.
> 
> ...



Good advice.  I just passed by Cannon and the grass is back and the natural snow is gone.  Good news:  they're making snow from top to bottom of the Peabody Quad.

Also, Loon has pushed back its opening day to Friday 12/11.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 5, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Coopers Sunday at 11?



Give me a ring....might not be on the snow till 11;30


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 5, 2009)

Gonna head here at the crack of dawn and hike for a few turns if the coverage is sufficient and/or XC at a nearby golf course.
http://www.wissahickonskiclub.org/TrailMap.htm


----------



## xfactor58 (Dec 6, 2009)

Were did everyone end up going this weekend? I ended up at Okemo on Saturday for a few hours. It was fairly crowded, but a good day to open up the season with.


----------



## salsgang (Dec 6, 2009)

xfactor58 said:


> Were did everyone end up going this weekend? I ended up at Okemo on Saturday for a few hours. It was fairly crowded, but a good day to open up the season with.



Was hoping to head to Saddleback but they are waiting until they get good top to bottom coverage. Gotta respect that. Looks like winter is coming.


----------



## xfactor58 (Dec 6, 2009)

salsgang said:


> Was hoping to head to Saddleback but they are waiting until they get good top to bottom coverage. Gotta respect that. Looks like winter is coming.



Yea, i was going to go to mount snow but the held out for the same reason. Like you said though that is respectable. Okemo only had upper mountain skiing/riding but i was so eager to get out there i couldn't pass it up . Definetly felt like winter out there though, and according to the forecast it should stay that way for a while!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 6, 2009)

Aiming for Hunter Wed-Sat. Blog says they may open by thursday.


----------



## Philpug (Dec 6, 2009)

I skied Kton today..was much better than expected.


----------



## aveski2000 (Dec 6, 2009)

I skied at Sunday River today. The conditions were greatly improved from last Wednesday. Good to have the guns turning out snow all day. The crowd on Lower Punch was kind of a CF, but there were some good lines to be had. Will be heading back up on Thursday.


----------



## tipsdown (Dec 7, 2009)

Probably Saddleback...According to their website, they're expecting "a major storm" for Wednesday.  I hope they're right!  From the sounds of it, the N/E most mountains (Saddleback, Sugarloaf) are the best chances for all snow...


----------



## automagp68 (Dec 7, 2009)

Just a quick report. K was great on saturday! 4 inches of fresh stop and they even got mouse trap opened, "kinda anyway" half way through the day. The North Ridge triple line was a bit much at times but not bad. Was a good day. Gonna head back this weekend i think.


----------

